# wing chun and height



## futurepilot (Jan 5, 2011)

hello, I want to be a pilot in hellenic air forces and I need 6 cm of height to get in....can wing chun help me to take this 6 cm???thanks for your time....I wait for answer....


----------



## wtxs (Jan 5, 2011)

futurepilot said:


> hello, I want to be a pilot in hellenic air forces and I need 6 cm of height to get in....can wing chun help me to take this 6 cm???thanks for your time....I wait for answer....



I must have missed the boat, can WC really make me taller????  And all this years I had wore those *%#@* platform shoes.:angry:


----------



## aichis (Jan 5, 2011)

wait..wait..wait...what lineage is this?, what lineage of WC make pupils become taller? fong? wong or chong?lol
just kidding...

The answer to your question to your answer is no.

Wing Chun or any other martial arts would not  help you get taller.

To get taller you must jump all the time.

maybe you can join Jumper martial art, if it ever existed....lol


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Right, that was two rather rude posts to a young person who is asking a serious question on their first post to this site. A pair of smart arses are you?

futurepilot &#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#945;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#974;&#962; &#942;&#961;&#952;&#945;&#964;&#949;, I hope that's correct!

Sadly doing martial arts won't help you grow but it does depend on how old you are. We have several young men who train with us and they are still growing even when they are in their late teens. martial arts can still be beneficial for you in a lot of other ways and I know the military of most countires appreciate it's qualities.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 5, 2011)

I have gotten more patient as I've grown older. So I guess you can say I'm not as "short" with people as I used to be....that's kind of like getting taller


----------



## yak sao (Jan 5, 2011)

But seriously folks....maybe if you work on your posture, which BTW, is a by product of MA training, you will in fact "gain height"


----------



## wtxs (Jan 5, 2011)

futurepilot said:


> hello, I want to be a pilot in hellenic air forces and I need 6 cm of height to get in....can wing chun help me to take this 6 cm???thanks for your time....I wait for answer....





Tez3 said:


> Right, that was two rather rude posts to a young person who is asking a serious question on their first post to this site. A pair of smart arses are you?
> 
> futurepilot &#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#945;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#974;&#962; &#942;&#961;&#952;&#945;&#964;&#949;, I hope that's correct!
> 
> Sadly doing martial arts won't help you grow but it does depend on how old you are. We have several young men who train with us and they are still growing even when they are in their late teens. martial arts can still be beneficial for you in a lot of other ways and I know the military of most countires appreciate it's qualities.



Sorry about that, I'm just an grumpy old fart.  In this days and age, even without the vast information out there (we have to look them up from books you know), I can safely say 99.99999999 percent ... h$ll make that 100 percent of YOUNG person out there knows mother nature and your DNA dictates how you would grow up to be.  But base on Ads promising up-to inches to you know what ... there still the .00000001 percent still believe in non sense.

I'll spare you what could be an long winded rebuttal, be grabbing an beer on the way to my comfy easy chair and forget I had come across this silly post.


----------



## aichis (Jan 5, 2011)

aichis said:


> wait..wait..wait...what lineage is this?, what lineage of WC make pupils become taller? fong? wong or chong?lol
> just kidding...
> 
> The answer to your question to your answer is no.
> ...





Tez3 said:


> Right, that was two rather rude posts to a young person who is asking a serious question on their first post to this site. A pair of smart arses are you?
> 
> futurepilot &#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#945;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#974;&#962; &#942;&#961;&#952;&#945;&#964;&#949;, I hope that's correct!
> 
> Sadly doing martial arts won't help you grow but it does depend on how old you are. We have several young men who train with us and they are still growing even when they are in their late teens. martial arts can still be beneficial for you in a lot of other ways and I know the military of most countires appreciate it's qualities.



Yeah, u r right, sorry from me to futurepilot and all other members.

btw, i m just saying the truth, jumping will really help you become taller.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess it's easy to forget what it's like to be young and want something desparately. This young Greek lad obviously has set his heart on being a pilot and is hoping something will help him in that ambition. I hope he comes back.


----------



## aichis (Jan 6, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I guess it's easy to forget what it's like to be young and want something desparately. This young Greek lad obviously has set his heart on being a pilot and is hoping something will help him in that ambition. I hope he comes back.



Yeah, hopes he comeback...

futurepilot,

Try jumping all the time, it will really help ya..
one more thing, try hang with ur hand to something high like steel bar.
maybe you can buy steel bar and attached at frames of door ..

look, it may look like im joking or kidding all the time, but try this it will really help,
plus advantage it will build up muscles for ya..!! gud luck.


----------



## geezer (Jan 6, 2011)

Jumping.... will only make you taller for the fraction of a second before you come back down to the ground! Short of taking drastic measures such as growth hormone therapy before you stop growing or some really nasty surgical procedures that involve breaking your leg bones and stretching them apart, there's not much anyone can do about their height beyond good nutrition and good posture. WC (or most any martial art) might help a bit there. Trust me, as a short man from a family of short men, I've paid attention to this issue over the years. And socially, as well as career wise, being short can be  much more of a challenge for men than women. My very short teenage daughter is totally comfortable with her size, whereas my son finds that being the shortest in his class is a real problem. On the other hand my seriously short (5'3") older brother has always been very successful... as a youth he was a state champion wrestler, top student, graduated with honors from Dartmouth (Ivy League), won a fellowship to University College, Oxford and went on to enjoy several successful careers. I, by contrast, am just short to average, and that also describes my life's accomplishments. Ironic, eh? 

Now, back to our young friend's situation. How tall do you have to be to be a jet jockey in Greece? I know a couple of American Air Force pilots, and they are both as short as I am (5' 8-9"). I asked them about it. They said that's pretty common, as shorter men fit in the cockpits better. They just had to be really fit in other ways... and smart too.


----------



## aichis (Jan 7, 2011)

geezer said:


> Jumping.... will only make you taller for the fraction of a second before you come back down to the ground!



I think you're kinda wrong bout this.
Im not trying to insult you or scold you, but just wanna deal with some theory.

You know why the basketball players is always a tall person?

it is because of the practice they've been doing all the time, jumping and hanging at the ring all the time. It is all continuing practices.  Like when you're building your muscle up from 3 years lbefore,
What is the difference between 3 years later and right now about your body?
you should know it...

btw, this is the only natural practices that only can be done by futurepilot...
Assuming that futurepilot dont wanna do the nasty surgical...


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 7, 2011)

Basketball players aren't tall because they play basketball.  They play basketball because they are tall...as well as possesing other attributes.  Jumping and hanging on the rim will in no way make you taller.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 7, 2011)

The height inducing side effects of prolonged basketball practice are well known.
However , there will be a small percentage of players that won't exhibit any symptoms at all.


----------



## Domino (Jan 10, 2011)

Peter Shilton, an english goalkeeper used to hang from the bannister for a while, said it worked.


----------



## futurepilot (Jan 10, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Right, that was two rather rude posts to a young person who is asking a serious question on their first post to this site. A pair of smart arses are you?
> 
> futurepilot &#915;&#949;&#953;&#945; &#963;&#945;&#962; &#954;&#945;&#953; &#954;&#945;&#955;&#974;&#962; &#942;&#961;&#952;&#945;&#964;&#949;, I hope that's correct!
> 
> Sadly doing martial arts won't help you grow but it does depend on how old you are. We have several young men who train with us and they are still growing even when they are in their late teens. martial arts can still be beneficial for you in a lot of other ways and I know the military of most countires appreciate it's qualities.




Yes...that's correct...thank you...&#954;&#945;&#955;&#972;&#962; &#963;&#945;&#962; &#946;&#961;&#942;&#954;&#945;....(you use google tranls.)I'm 16 and half years old and in the end of next school year (2011-2012) I write panhellenic exam....


----------



## Kung Fu Banter (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess it depends if he is still growing or not> how old are you?


----------



## dan.h (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been in Wing Chun for 1 year and I'm now 6'7" tall... although I was already this tall to begin with.  Isn't height just in the genes?


----------

